# Kobold SOA consider yourslef warned



## b2s

ddools or David Dools (also very possible a same person as Dapper Dan) has failed to communicate with me after he fails to continue to pay for my Kobold SOA. 

The watch was shipped to him over a month and I gave him a nice deal for 4payments otion. So far I only receive one and David if you see this send me back my watch asap. 

Unfortunately, I am traveling and do not have the watch SN. I will as soon as I can post the number and contact Kobold for this stolen merchandise. <|


----------



## obie

I believe Dapper Dan has been trying to sell a SOA over on Timezone.


----------



## b2s

Thanks Obie. Too bad I am not a member there, but I guess I will have to now. I am not trying to flame anyone for no reasons. I have my good reasons and felt that I need to do this to protect the rest of us.

I finally got some messages from ddools, but only feel sorry to myself making this big mistake (selling him my watch). Basically he refuses to work with me as an adult would do :-s



obie said:


> I believe Dapper Dan has been trying to sell a SOA over on Timezone.


----------



## obie

dools and dan are seperate people but are very close friends. you are not the 1st one with a problem with them.


----------



## rnp614

Dools can be a bit interesting to deal with...definitely wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## Krazy8

rnp614 said:


> Dools can be a bit interesting to deal with...definitely wouldnt recommend it.


My deal went smooth as silk


----------

